# Ragged Island Wildlife Management Area



## P-Town Pole Bend (Aug 12, 2012)

I decided to start a new thread on this because the hijacked thread was getting so long. Ragged Island is under the control of the DGIF (Department of Game and Inland Fisheries). To have access to the property you must have a freshwater fishing license or hunting license or trapping license or boat registration or a DGIF access permit. This just gets you on the property. To fish there since it is considered saltwater you must have a saltwater license that is controlled by VMRC (Virginia Marine Resources Commission). I don't think that there is any other place where this would happen. You would think the two entities(VMRC & DGIF) could work something out so the average fisherperson wouldn't have to worry about this.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

First this is governed by state code:

§ 29.1-113. Admittance, parking, and use at certain Department-owned facilities or Department-leased land; civil penalty.

A. No person shall make use of, gain admittance to, or attempt to use or gain admittance to those certain Department-owned facilities where the Department charges a fee established by the Board pursuant to § 29.1-103, unless the person pays such fee. However, such fee shall not apply to (i) any person holding a valid hunting, trapping, or fishing permit, or a current certificate of boat registration issued by the Department, (ii) persons 16 years of age or younger, or (iii) the use of Department-owned boat ramps. 

The law says *issued by the Department* (meaning DGIF). I remember when this was put in place, the intent of the law was that license money was used to pay for these wildlife areas and hikers, birders, etc. were benefiting from the parks without contributing to their upkeep. 

Now here is the reverse loop hole where saltwater fishermen may make out. I don't know about an individual license but at the top of my saltwater boat fishing license it says *"Virginia Department of Game & Inland Fisheries Resident License"* It sure does sound like the license is issued by DGIF which means that if they were required to adhere to state code they would have to let individuals with a saltwater license have free access. The question is what does it say at the top of an individual saltwater fishing license. Oh and on the second page it says *"*resident saltwater boat sport fishing"* and in fine print "**Sold in cooperation with Virginia Marine Resources Commission."

*

Now whether that will do any good or not is a tough question. I do believe that a state Delegate or Senator would probably have to call the head of DGIF and tell them that they are not adhering to state code. Either that or have something make it into the press.

That being said I am sure that DGIF will interpret it to mean a license that they get the fees from. Not one where they are just the middle man in managing the sales.


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I may just get my freshwater and be done with it..


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

So go somewhere else, plenty of other places to fish without going thru all that bs...geo


----------



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

So basically you need a salt and fresh water license to gain access and fish the area? Well I guess I just gotta get both. But for further reference, does anyone know any other public locations like this in the NN-Isle of Wight- Suffolk area that is salt water?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Quiten,

Actually what I am saying is that you need to contact your state legislator and tell them that DGIF needs to follow the letter of the law. They "ISSUE" the saltwater fishing license so it should be good enough. Otherwise they should change the wording on the license to VMRC and wait a year for all of the licenses (except the lifetime licenses) to expire.


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

quinten13 said:


> So basically you need a salt and fresh water license to gain access and fish the area? Well I guess I just gotta get both. But for further reference, does anyone know any other public locations like this in the NN-Isle of Wight- Suffolk area that is salt water?


 not a whole lot even though there is a lot of coastline. bennetts creek park is one area. but basically, I have just decided to plan my fishing trips better and try to go east. It is a bit of a drive, but until I can get a kayak, the shore fishing is slim pickins out here.


----------

